# Ice is only so strong!!!



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

This is actually a really cool story! That is so awesome that a complete stranger went and risked his own life to help out the dogs!


----------



## Walia (Apr 11, 2005)

Maintenance guy would become part of our family if those were my dogs.
Nice story. Thanks for sharing it with us.
Walia


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Tribute to Jessie*








*I read your loving stories and decided to share my tribute to my friend Jessie​*



_*JESSIE *_​_*21/2/92 - 27/8/04*_​My special friend and constant companion, who greeted me each morning with his bright eyes, a wagging tail and ready for a walk!​ 
How much I enjoyed our time together,our strolls on the beach,our long walks along the trail, our rides in the car and trips to the park- your animated face when the words ‘beach,food or a trip in the car’ was mentioned.

A placid sweet natured dog with a boisterous vivacious ‘Asha,’ tugging at your collar, sitting on your head, or nipping your ankles, - what a gentle dog you were !

Sharing your bed with Asha –two beautiful angels (when you were asleep)!

Your special antics of nudging the door to sneak inside, and pinch the cat’s food. 

Jessie took delight in rolling in ‘smelly stuff’or rolling in seaweed on the beach, and walking thru puddles and came out wearing muddy boots!

Determined, slightly stubborn, to say the least- he had his own ideas which way we should head for our walk!

Such a gentle friend of little dogs,- and a sociable fellow, to stop for a pat from an admiring stranger.

Brave and uncomplaining, he always had with a special twinkle in his eye !!

A delightful puppy, a happy much loved dog, a true friend to the end, my Jessie.

Thanking for sharing your life with me,

A special angel in heaven to watch over Asha



Asha is a four year old retriever and we now have a new friend Hudson in our family - he is a five month old retriever, they bring great joy and love into our lives and Jessie is remembered every day.


----------

